# Frankfurt



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

My christmas trip last year was Frankfurt, didnt quite compare to Vienna as Frankfurt is definately a city to see in the summer, and with only one large market it didnt have the same exploration experiance that Vienna had. Still Frankfurt was an interesting city, though i think is over hyped on this forum.

View from my hotel room


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and very nice Freankfurt in your photos, cardiff


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Ich liebe Frankfurt!


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I absolutely agree.
Frankfurt in winter is ugly. But in summer it's quite nice.
Well compared to cities like Berlin, Munich oder Vienna, Frankfurt is a small town.


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

it's small big city:yes:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks^^ yes a little big city is a good description


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures!
I prefer Frankfurt in the summer, too!









my pic









my pic


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

^^ This time of year does have its advantages though


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

When it's snowing in winter, Frankfurt can be quite nice. But it doesn't look anything special on an overcast day. Maybe because of the lack of historical architecture which always still looks atmospheric in any weather.

Summer is certainly the best time to see Frankfurt. 

Frankfurt is quite a pleasant city to live in, especially when the whole metro area is taken into account. It has very good transport, is clean and safe, good employment opportunities and shopping etc. 

But as a city to visit for tourists, it really doesn't offer much. It's main claim to fame is the skyline, which in a European context is very pleasant, but for tourists coming from almost anywhere else in the world, it is just average. There is very little history left in the central city which is where most tourists visit, and with the exception of a few wonderful new additions like the MyZeil shopping mall shown above, most architecture in the central city is rushed 1950's 1960's constructions or 1980's blandness.

The history can be found shortly after leaving the central city, which is great for people living here, but few tourists will see this.


----------



## tk780 (Jun 21, 2007)

hmueller2 said:


> I absolutely agree.
> Frankfurt in winter is ugly. But in summer it's quite nice.
> Well compared to cities like Berlin, Munich oder Vienna, Frankfurt is a small town.


Munich doesn't feel larger than Frankfurt IMO


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

tk780 said:


> Munich doesn't feel larger than Frankfurt IMO


This depends on what you define as city. Munich central city is certainly larger than Frankfurt. But when you take the whole metro area into account than Frankfurt is larger.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Justme said:


> The history can be found shortly after leaving the central city, which is great for people living here, but few tourists will see this.


True, most tourists will only see the rather dull inner city parts close to central station and Zeil while beautiful parts such as Westend, Nordend or even Sachsenhausen are left out. Hope the reconstruction of the old city, which just started, will increase Frankfurts tourist value a bit.


----------



## hmueller2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Justme said:


> Frankfurt is quite a pleasant city to live in, especially when the whole metro area is taken into account. It has very good transport, is clean and safe, good employment opportunities and shopping etc.
> 
> But as a city to visit for tourists, it really doesn't offer much. It's main claim to fame is the skyline, which in a European context is very pleasant, but for tourists coming from almost anywhere else in the world, it is just average. There is very little history left in the central city which is where most tourists visit, and with the exception of a few wonderful new additions like the MyZeil shopping mall shown above, most architecture in the central city is rushed 1950's 1960's constructions or 1980's blandness.


Exactly 

For living Frankfurt is really nice. The employment opportunities are probably the best in Germany. The infrastructure is also the best in Germany (airport,rail traffic, autobahn) etc...
In 2007 Mercer Quality of Living Survey Frankfurt ranked 7th worldwide.

But well, for tourists Frankfurt doesn't have to offer as much as Berlin,Munich or Hamburg.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Interesting discussion, as a tourist i felt it offered maybe 2 days of sightseeing which is ok if you dont have to travel too far. Its also well connected to places like Cologne, heidelburg and other major cities.


----------



## tk780 (Jun 21, 2007)

goschio said:


> This depends on what you define as city. Munich central city is certainly larger than Frankfurt. But when you take the whole metro area into account than Frankfurt is larger.


I was talking about my personal impressions. I am aware that Munich proper is significantly larger than Frankfurt, but IMO downtown Munich doesn't have more of a "big city" feeling, nor does it seem to be physically larger.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

A trip to heidelburg


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

it's funny to look at christmas market pics when there is 30 degrees celsius in frankfurt right now. thanks for posting those.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Wonderful photos kay:!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it alL Frankfurt? Or are there a few pics from Heidelberg


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

I think i did say "a trip to heidelburg" Dr.Mabuse 

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

oh, i'm sorry! didn't read it, my fault 

:cheers1:

nice pics btw :cheers:


----------



## Russells (Apr 16, 2010)

Skyscrapers look good even between historical buildings.
BTW, did Frankfurt reach 1 million yet? It looks like a big city.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Russells said:


> Skyscrapers look good even between historical buildings.
> BTW, did Frankfurt reach 1 million yet? It looks like a big city.


Frankfurt has about 2.3million in it's direct urban area and approx 5million in it's metropolitan area which is called the Rhein Main. Year, it's a reasonably sized city.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## Virga (Jan 23, 2010)

thank you for nice photo!
i love this city in any weather


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I think frankfurt looks great!!!!!!!!! i was there back in 1996 and would love to return. It's changed sooooooooooooooo much since i was there!!!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks ^^ 
last few pics








































































































































A few from my flight back to London


----------



## Carpet_H (Jan 11, 2010)

My shots from Frankfurt;
Messeturm









Deutchsebank twin towers


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

A very interesting city. It gets better with the sun like all the cities...Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very interesting and very nice photo-updates from Frankfurt


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Frankfurt always looks so much bigger and impressive, than it actually is.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

^

What do you mean? Frankfurts metro area is around 4 million and the urban area close to 2 million. Thats pretty much what you expect.

Political boundaries are quite arbitrary and therefore meaningless. Just keep in mind that cities like San Franciso have officially only 800,000 inhabitants and Sydney less than 50,000. What counts is the mtro area and the common economic zone.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Totally correct goschio, though Sydney amalgamated with South Sydney a few years ago now, so it officially has 175,000 in the city proper. But that is further evidence that city proper populations mean little. Sydney didn't suddenly feel three times bigger after the amalgamation.


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Main Gott! :lol:


----------



## TARANSKY (Dec 23, 2008)

congrats! great thread! just can`t get sick of Deutschland.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## snicket (Sep 4, 2009)

I`ve been wondering what german city should I study german for sometime. When I´ve finally decided to choose Frankfurt you guys keep saying that the city is not that all.

Well, Square one here I come hehehehe :lol:


----------



## Uspallata (Nov 14, 2011)

OMG this city looks perfect!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

It's great to see Frankfurt in winter, allthough also I would prefer another season to visit this city. Frankfurt doesn't have much of a cosy city center, allthough there are some fine 19th-century neighbourhoods. But of course you can always visit the city for one of its many museums or a perfect shopping experience. 
Nevertheless, summer seems better for a stroll along the green river banks, meanwhile admiring the great skyline.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

snicket said:


> I`ve been wondering what german city should I study german for sometime. When I´ve finally decided to choose Frankfurt you guys keep saying that the city is not that all.
> 
> Well, Square one here I come hehehehe :lol:


Glad youve made a decision, all German cities have a different vibe and Frankfurt is a great place, but it certainly isnt the prettiest.



Uspallata said:


> OMG this city looks perfect!


Maybe not perfect but a great city 



Benonie said:


> It's great to see Frankfurt in winter, allthough also I would prefer another season to visit this city. Frankfurt doesn't have much of a cosy city center, allthough there are some fine 19th-century neighbourhoods. But of course you can always visit the city for one of its many museums or a perfect shopping experience.
> Nevertheless, summer seems better for a stroll along the green river banks, meanwhile admiring the great skyline.


When i visited it was for the christmas market, but i could see the city would have more to offer in the summer


----------

